# Ultimate TV vs R15



## waltonjj (Jun 8, 2006)

I have an old school ultimate TV receiver that is on the blink. Can someone please advise if I will be happy if I switch over to the new DirectTV DVR? Does it have the same functionality, same features?

Thanks for the responses


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm sure that if you peruse this forum about the R15 you'll find out what the R15 can do.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I have gathered over the months...

The R15 feature set is closer to that of the UTV then that of the TiVo...

IIRC... other then the PIP and the automatic padding of programs, it generally has the same feature set.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I had an UTV and thought it was the best thing. At one point, I switched to a Tivo unit, and within a week, I went back to my UTV (moved the Tivo into a secondary room). When my UTV finally died for good, I activated an R-15. While it is not 100% of the UTV, it is close, and in my opinion, it is far superior to the Tivo unit that I have. I know a lot of people have had issues with the R-15, but I've been fortunate and have not had any real issues with it.


----------



## doc_j (Dec 25, 2005)

I had two UTVs and the primary benefit I see of the R15 is the speed of response. Some people here complain of the slowness (probably compared with Tivo), but compared with the UTV the processor works at "warp speed"! The principal R15 disadvantage for me remains the inability to properly record "first runs only", but I trust that this problem will be resolved in due course.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had 2 UTV's and the transtion is pretty easy. I had one of my UTV's die and jumped on the r15 band wagon. When it's working it is a lot faster then UTV. You lose PIP, autopadding, and dual buffers (it does have dual tuners) but you gain Series Link (SL) management (you can prioritize your SL's, on the UTV it only gave you the choice to cancel one of the two shows the R15 allows you to choice either show if there is a conflict). All and all the R15 is very similar to the UTV and it should be easy to pickup and use out of the box. Hopefully future upgrades will make the R15 even more like the UTV and more stable.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Retracted


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

doc_j said:


> I had two UTVs and the primary benefit I see of the R15 is the speed of response. Some people here complain of the slowness (probably compared with Tivo), but compared with the UTV the processor works at "warp speed"! The principal R15 disadvantage for me remains the inability to properly record "first runs only", but I trust that this problem will be resolved in due course.


I run an SA Tivo side by side with an R15 and the Tivo is MUCH faster and more responsive in all user operations. Only house keeping chores (like resorting priorities) seem to be faster on the R15, but as those house keeping chores currernlt HANG my R15, that hardly impresses me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> I run an SA Tivo side by side with an R15 and the Tivo is MUCH faster and more responsive in all user operations. Only house keeping chores (like resorting priorities) seem to be faster on the R15, but as those house keeping chores currernlt HANG my R15, that hardly impresses me.


When I did a side by side comparison... 
I had the opposite results.

I pull my hair out some times waiting for my DTivos to catch up to me.
Not so much with the R15

It is even a more dramatic difference when you compare it to a non-6.x box (such as the HR10-250)


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it possible that DTivos are slower than SA Tivos? I've never used one. My SA is runing version 7-something.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ahh... yes... the 3.x software on the DTiVos is slower then the 6.x
And from what I have seen on my mom's SA, the 6.x is moderately slower then the 7.x


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Retracted


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

It's not a matter of fault, it's just a matter of which unit to get if you want the faster one.

Earl, your MOM has a Tvio? When my mom vists, we have to hook up rabbit ears and bring out the remote with just the Volume, Channel and Power buttons on it.

ApK


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Well, now, is it really TiVo's fault that DirecTV hasn't allowed them to maintain the DTiVo software? Of course, now DirecTV has a vested interest in keeping the DTiVos backlevel (no HMO, no HME, no TiVoCast).


Let's not go down that road..... none of are privy to what has gone on in the board rooms between TiVo and DirecTV.

And what ever did occur, or the reason behind it... doesn't change the what is there today and what is available today.

As for my mom... yep she does have a TiVo... She is still fairly young and can manage pretty well with most of the technology that us kids buy for her..


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> ...you can prioritize your SL's, on the UTV it only gave you the choice to cancel one of the two shows the R15 allows you to choice either show if there is a conflict...


Having never used an UTV, I'm curious about this. If you tried to add a series link which conflicted with prior scheduled events, would the UTV force you to cancel just one showing, or an entire series link?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Having never used an UTV, I'm curious about this. If you tried to add a series link which conflicted with prior scheduled events, would the UTV force you to cancel just one showing, or an entire series link?


It didn't have a visable prioritizer so it would cancel that show and then move that SL down on what ever prioritizer it had so the next time it won't record that show but it would still appear on the todo list with the R)) and and X thru it. The nice thing about the UTV that the R15 does do is the UTV will still leave that 1st conflicted show with a R)) where the R-15 cancels the recording all together. It's nice to have that show still in the todo list incase you change your mind.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Try as I might, I can't imagine a universe in which that statement makes sense. At least we found one of the "A" votes.


Just as his statement was yours is simply an opinion neither is right or wrong and I see no need for posts of this nature.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

I still have a UTV on one TV....I like the R15, it is getting better and more reliable. I will evenutally by another one to replace the UTV as it fails.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Thunder7 said:


> I still have a UTV on one TV....I like the R15, it is getting better and more reliable. I will evenutally by another one to replace the UTV as it fails.


If the fee wasn't so high on them and I could find one cheaply I would love to pick up a UTV (if I can activate) so I could see what everyone is talking about. I love new toys.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> If the fee wasn't so high on them and I could find one cheaply I would love to pick up a UTV (if I can activate) so I could see what everyone is talking about. I love new toys.


I have a perfectly good UTV in storage. I'd still use it, except for the 9.95 D* wants for the service. That's why I switched to the D*Tivo, and then got an R-15. I vastly prefer the UTV interface and I'm glad the R-15 is more like it. If -- ahem, I mean when  -- D* gets this thing to be a bit more relaible on SL issues, then it gets promoted to the living room. Until then, I use it as a backup in the bedroom.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Just as his statement was yours is simply an opinion neither is right or wrong and I see no need for posts of this nature.


It's just my opinion, but I don't see the need to tell someone that (paraphrasing) "all opinions are valid, but please don't express your's". I thought walters' post, since retracted, was pretty innocuous, and actually quite humorous. IMHO.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

ad301 said:


> It's just my opinion, but I don't see the need to tell someone that (paraphrasing) "all opinions are valid, but please don't express your's". I thought walters' post, since retracted, was pretty innocuous, and actually quite humorous. IMHO.


Yeah, I agree. We're being WAY to P.C. and oversensitive if a little mildly sarcastic hyberbole raises alarms.

Also, some opinions are wrong and some are right and it's OK to say so.

You're welcome to your opinion that the sky is green, but you're still wrong. Respect peoples right to hold opinions, respect their right to post about their opinion, but you don't have to respect the opinion it self. Some are worthy of contempt.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Those types of posts add absolutely nothing to the forum and more and more of them have been coming up. This type of stuff has to and will end. If anyone has issues with this please feel free to contact myself, Earl or Donnie in PM to discuss this further. Outside of that I would greatly appreciate if these sort of things come to an end.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I appreciate the support, but I've decided to turn down the smartass control a few notches (there's another retracted post somewhere). Sometimes "because I said so" is enough.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

No problem Clint. I hadn't realized things had gotten so tense here.

(segueing to far off-topic):

"So let's leave it alone, 'cause we can't see eye to eye.
There ain't no good guys, there ain't no bad guys.
There's only you and me and we just disagree."

That's the chorus of the Dave Mason song "We Just Disagree". This topic reminded me that I wanted to mention how great a live show this guy puts on. I had the good fortune to see him Tuesday night at Toad's Place in New Haven, a great club which has hosted some legendary acts over the years. (Check it out on Wikipedia.) But for anyone around my age (graduated college in '72) or who is a fan of the classic album "Alone Together", I can only say, you have GOT to see this guy live! He's still got the great voice, plays a searing rock guitar as well as anyone and better than most, and has a great band behind him. Every song was a classic. If he's coming to your area, you really should not miss it. I got to stand about 3 feet in front of a R&R Hall of Famer for 90 minutes the other night, and it was an experience I'll never forget. Dave Mason.....wow.

(Clint, I know this is way off topic, so please move it to a more appropriate spot, if you feel you should.)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have no issues with anyone here at all. I have no problems with people not agreeing on things, heck thats what makes the discussion fun. I have no problems being proven wrong in my thoughts or called on my opinions. 

Honestly I think if we all agreed on everything this would be a completely boring place to visit. We just need to keep the comments in check that don't add anything. I am a big fan of humor but what you or I may find funny others can take as an insult or attack. In the long runs thats not good for any of us.

I am far from perfect nor am I correct all the time (though I will never admit this to my co-workers). I am just here to learn new things, talk with people I consider intelligent and fun to converse with and have fun.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Just for the record, I've got no hard feelings, either. I (possibly) went a bit too far, was called on it, and accept that. And I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## waltonjj (Jun 8, 2006)

so thanks to you that posted good feedback, somehow this thread got way off track--thought I would update with my experience with DTV. So I called and started negotiating and they offered the free upgrade to newer DVR, but they sent me the R10 (tivo) and not the R15. So I called and complained and they said they couldn't guaranty which unit ships, so for you TIVO buffs, call DTV and tell them you want to upgrade to DVR and you most likely will get the R10 if you still want it. I hate TIVO so I'm returning it and went out and bought the R15 tonight locally. DTV offered a credit towards the R15. Also, they negotiated pretty fairly offering premium movie channels, got both HBO and Showtime free for 6 months, paying $50 for the upgrade to a regular HD receiver for my other TV, and they are coming out to install and swap out the dish for free. 
First thoughts on the R15 compared to UTV----def faster, don't really miss the PIP, setup was easy, still trying to figure out how to get around the menus..
Don't like the fact I have to press guide 2x to get to my channels, but I think I'll be happy and my DVR service drops from 9.95 to 5.99per month. the new remotes are a little cheesy looking and don't like the layout compared to the old RCA remotes, but no big deal. Also if you need to speak to somebody that can get stuff done, ask to speak to the CRG group--(Customer Retention Group) these are the "super-star" customer service reps.--keep pressing on them and they will cave in to demands

thanks again for the feedback


----------



## Scoots (May 15, 2006)

Had a UTV for 4 or 5 years - loved it - one of the tuners failed, and I was going to buy another UTV off eBay, but since they're going for more than the R15, I thought the extra space and $99 price was worth trying it out.

I think the interface is almost straight from UTV, except integrated into the DTV's menu (which is nearly identical to my HD receiver's menu, which is nice).

I always preferred the UTV interface over Tivo, which I think is created for people who don't know the difference between GUI and gooey.

There's a few glitches , but if they can get those worked out (series recordings primarily), I think the R15 would be a perfect UTV replacement.

PS - my UTV is still hooked up, its just running on one tuner.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Had my UTV for about 6 years.
Hard drive went by the wayside.
Didn't freeze up or fail to record anything it was supposed to in all that time.
Wish D* would get their act together with the R-15.


----------

